# Austin Culinary Academy?



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Has anyone attended the Austin Culinary Academy?

I'm researching schools in Austin, TX and the TCI in Austin is way to much $$.

I have met with the ACA and I'm trying to get student information or anyone who has worked with Chef Steve Mannion.

Thanks


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

bump..anyone


----------

